# Hacker manipulieren Websites von ARD und FDP-Shop



## Newsfeed (28 Dezember 2010)

Hacker haben mehrere Websites verunstaltet, darunter DasErste.de und den Shop der FDP. Nicht alles hängt offenbar mit dem derzeit stattfindenden 27C3 zusammen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

